# Best double-din for IPhone



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking for suggestions on which reasonably priced (<$500) double-din gets the most out of an IPhone. Must include GPS or allow the IPhone GPS to work through the head unit, bluetooth for hands free calls, and DVD playback. Checked out the JVC KW-AV60BT and Pioneer AVH-P2400BT, both $330 already. Just curious what my other options are.


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

I just installed the JVC the other day. So far love it, although I am using it with an Ipod classic. Still getting used to it but the screen is nice looking and its really easy to use. The ipod interface is not as fast as when I was using an Alpine IVA-W200 but that was over an alpine full speed cable and not usb. Not sure what kind of difference there is in that. Don't get me wrong the JVC is by no means slow when it comes to searching and moving throught the playing tracks. I got it off of Amazon for about 290.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm running a Pioneer AVH-P4400BH and really like how it integrates with the iPhone 4S. Hands-free phone, Bluetooth audio streaming and direct connection for music and video playback all work great. Siri functions like normal, which is convenient for finding phone numbers or calling contacts while driving so that you don't have to go through the menu screen on the head unit. There is some lag on album info displaying on the screen as others have mentioned, but its only a second or two and it does not really bother me. 

The app mode allows me to display YouTube content easily along with Netflix, which works great in the car. Screen resolution was a concern, but given the Pioneer's screen size and native resolution the video quality is very sharp. I haven't tried a GPS app yet though. I think that the app mode will be necessary for displaying the GPS visuals on the screen. Mine will not send any content from the phone to the head unit other than audio/video from the iPod source unless the App mode function is enabled.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Pioneers new app radio is cool


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I downloaded a few Nav apps to see how they would work with the Pioneer App function. TelaNav, which I had used before, did not work, no video displayed. GPS Drive did work rather well though. Video displayed for directions, but all inputs must be made on the phone itself and the app must remain open on your phone during use. Search information can be typed in manually or spoken. 

While using the Nav, music is still able to be played and controlled. There is a music menu selection within the app to change songs, pause, etc. You will not be able to play music from a different source and view the navigation data on the screen at the same time though. Hope this helps you out.

This should apply to any of Pioneer's screens that include App Mode. The App Radio, Z-140BT and 8400BH all offer advanced app mode, but I don't know specifically how it expands its functionality.


----------



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

MoparMike said:


> I'm running a Pioneer AVH-P4400BH and really like how it integrates with the iPhone 4S. Hands-free phone, Bluetooth audio streaming and direct connection for music and video playback all work great. Siri functions like normal, which is convenient for finding phone numbers or calling contacts while driving so that you don't have to go through the menu screen on the head unit. There is some lag on album info displaying on the screen as others have mentioned, but its only a second or two and it does not really bother me.
> 
> The app mode allows me to display YouTube content easily along with Netflix, which works great in the car. Screen resolution was a concern, but given the Pioneer's screen size and native resolution the video quality is very sharp. I haven't tried a GPS app yet though. I think that the app mode will be necessary for displaying the GPS visuals on the screen. Mine will not send any content from the phone to the head unit other than audio/video from the iPod source unless the App mode function is enabled.





MoparMike said:


> I downloaded a few Nav apps to see how they would work with the Pioneer App function. TelaNav, which I had used before, did not work, no video displayed. GPS Drive did work rather well though. Video displayed for directions, but all inputs must be made on the phone itself and the app must remain open on your phone during use. Search information can be typed in manually or spoken.
> 
> While using the Nav, music is still able to be played and controlled. There is a music menu selection within the app to change songs, pause, etc. You will not be able to play music from a different source and view the navigation data on the screen at the same time though. Hope this helps you out.
> 
> This should apply to any of Pioneer's screens that include App Mode. The App Radio, Z-140BT and 8400BH all offer advanced app mode, but I don't know specifically how it expands its functionality.


Great info, thanks! How does texting for example work when the 4400BH is using the IPhone as a source? Also does the second or two album info delay occur each time you scroll? Ie, you have 10 albums which are displayed, turn knob to next page of albums, and they have to load? Or is the delay just the original time you click into albums? Know what I mean?:worried:

EDIT: No knob on that unit, but you know what I mean lol


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

-Kyle- said:


> Great info, thanks! How does texting for example work when the 4400BH is using the IPhone as a source? Also does the second or two album info delay occur each time you scroll? Ie, you have 10 albums which are displayed, turn knob to next page of albums, and they have to load? Or is the delay just the original time you click into albums? Know what I mean?:worried:
> 
> EDIT: No knob on that unit, but you know what I mean lol


The 4400 does not offer any assistance with texting, you can either type it in on the phone or hit the button on the keyboard to use voice to text. That is hit or miss for me, especially in the car, and forget about proper punctuation. I have my phone mounted on the center console near the head unit so its easy to type on.

The album info lag happens when listening to a song and then the track is changed. It takes a moment to display the updated info. When selecting music through the menu, like artists, genres, albums, etc., the response is quicker. 

I read up on the MotionX Drive GPS app and you can purchase an option so that it can be controlled via the head unit at an additional cost of $24.95. Kinda expensive given the cost of the app and optional subscription ($0.99. for the app and $9.99 for one year) , but it is still cheaper that a stand alone GPS or Pioneer's add on module.

That app is said to work with supported Pioneer and JVC head units.


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say AVH-P4400BH or AppRadio 2 in that price range.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got a JVC KW-AV70 and skipped over the Pio 4400 because of the detachable face (you have to jump to the 8400 to get detach) 

So far I'm liking it, I put a KW-AV60 in my GF's

Haven't tried the Motion X GPS yet.. Haven't tried any of "my" options yet besides BT because the car is still off the road... 

I paired and connected to the HU with my Android phone in about 1min and stream music, track forward/back, play/pause, phone in pocket.. Not sure of SQ yet..

The screen on either leaves a lot to be desired, but I'm not planning on watching a lot of movies, so I don't mind..


----------

